# mémoire ipad insuffisante alors qu'il en reste



## kiwi75 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir


Ma femme possède un mini Ipad de 32 Go, il lui reste actuellement environ 4/5 Go de disponible.
Cependant, il m'est impossible de télécharger un film de 700 Mo, car à chaque fois il m'est indiqué "mémoire insuffisante" ?? 
Pourquoi ?? Faut-il qu'il reste plus de 4/5 Go de mémoire disponible pour que celui-ci fonctionne?? Ou le problème vient-il d'autre part?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ambrine (19 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je tombe sur votre post par hasard, et je me demandais si vous aviez déjà essayé d'éteindre complètement cet iPad ?
C'est un moyen sûr de résoudre beaucoup de problème.


----------

